

Ask HN: Review My Startup – ShareShoot - relaunched

ShareShoot is an event-based,  cross-platform, photo sharing app. We built it after taking a large group trip to Mexico and dealing with the difficulties of coordinating photos after the fact. Someone sent out a link to a cloud solution, everyone intended to upload and only a few ever got around to it. It turns out the same problem exists when small groups go out, when people go on trips or when someone has family abroad that they&#x27;d like to sync photos with.<p>We have a few users, but are trying to bridge the gap between &quot;it mostly works&quot; and customers get the value and can experience the mvp without manual intervention. So, if you have any feedback, we&#x27;re all ears.<p>shareshootapp.com<p>Thanks!
======
trcollinson
I would say your site needs a little work but that the app is a really neat
idea.

Actually I think your explanation here is better than the one you put on your
site! Maybe have the site tell the story you told here. The whole application
is really easy so I would say tell the story, very short and simple, and
quickly get people to the app store to get the app! Might also be good to
advertise a bit on facebook since you tie to facebook friends.

I would make the hero graphic at the top of your site a little higher res,
it's a bit fuzzy. Also you don't need that top nav menu. Just go with it as a
single page. Good luck!

~~~
relaunched
Thanks! We're starting to clean it up a bit and hopefully as the feedback
moves in, will figure out exactly who are target market is and how they
respond to it.

Sometimes it's easier to relate to the folks on HN than it is to the rest of
the world. Maybe I'll reuse the copy from here and throw it on the site.

------
krisgenre
Google+ has ( or had ) this feature.

------
relaunched
clickable: [http://www.shareshootapp.com/](http://www.shareshootapp.com/)

